# Portable Cyclone cart



## MikeMcK (Jan 5, 2013)

*Finished*

After hours (no make that days) of trolling Pinterest looking for ideas for my Dust Deputy I came up with this design. My main goal was to eliminate as many 90 degree turns between the cyclone and the shop-vac.


----------



## maverik (Dec 30, 2015)

MikeMcK said:


> *Finished*
> 
> After hours (no make that days) of trolling Pinterest looking for ideas for my Dust Deputy I came up with this design. My main goal was to eliminate as many 90 degree turns between the cyclone and the shop-vac.


Nice clean design, should work great. How does the bucket disconnect from the cyclone? do you have to take the connecting coupler to the shop vac off


----------



## MikeMcK (Jan 5, 2013)

MikeMcK said:


> *Finished*
> 
> After hours (no make that days) of trolling Pinterest looking for ideas for my Dust Deputy I came up with this design. My main goal was to eliminate as many 90 degree turns between the cyclone and the shop-vac.


Thanks. I disconnect the coupling from the shop-vac to empty the bucket. If I was doing it again I'd use casters in the rear also.


----------



## BigE2 (Sep 14, 2018)

MikeMcK said:


> *Finished*
> 
> After hours (no make that days) of trolling Pinterest looking for ideas for my Dust Deputy I came up with this design. My main goal was to eliminate as many 90 degree turns between the cyclone and the shop-vac.


Did you draw up any detailed plans and material list for this project and if so, would you be willing to share them with me ([email protected])


----------



## MikeMcK (Jan 5, 2013)

*Revised portable cyclone cart*

After using my first Dust Cyclone cart for a few months I've identified some flaws with my original design http://lumberjocks.com/MikeMcK/blog/77906. First, it's was just too big. Secondly, the rear wheels are fixed and I have to drag it across the floor most times. After much consideration, I've come up with this new design which has a much smaller footprint and a smaller stronger 5HP shopvac although I doubt this new Ridgid pro model has more suction than my 20 y/o Craftsman vac.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

MikeMcK said:


> *Revised portable cyclone cart*
> 
> After using my first Dust Cyclone cart for a few months I've identified some flaws with my original design http://lumberjocks.com/MikeMcK/blog/77906. First, it's was just too big. Secondly, the rear wheels are fixed and I have to drag it across the floor most times. After much consideration, I've come up with this new design which has a much smaller footprint and a smaller stronger 5HP shopvac although I doubt this new Ridgid pro model has more suction than my 20 y/o Craftsman vac.


Much more better!!!
And it's pretty too!


----------



## BrianS1 (Oct 22, 2018)

MikeMcK said:


> *Revised portable cyclone cart*
> 
> After using my first Dust Cyclone cart for a few months I've identified some flaws with my original design http://lumberjocks.com/MikeMcK/blog/77906. First, it's was just too big. Secondly, the rear wheels are fixed and I have to drag it across the floor most times. After much consideration, I've come up with this new design which has a much smaller footprint and a smaller stronger 5HP shopvac although I doubt this new Ridgid pro model has more suction than my 20 y/o Craftsman vac.


Need another view of this that shows the hose connections please.


----------



## Wrench802 (Dec 10, 2020)

MikeMcK said:


> *Revised portable cyclone cart*
> 
> After using my first Dust Cyclone cart for a few months I've identified some flaws with my original design http://lumberjocks.com/MikeMcK/blog/77906. First, it's was just too big. Secondly, the rear wheels are fixed and I have to drag it across the floor most times. After much consideration, I've come up with this new design which has a much smaller footprint and a smaller stronger 5HP shopvac although I doubt this new Ridgid pro model has more suction than my 20 y/o Craftsman vac.


I'm ready to build my first cyclone cart, and I really like your efforts to streamline the connection between the shop vac and cyclone. Would you be willing to share an update on how it's been working? 
Questions:
1) Is the horizontal position damaging to the shop vac?
2) Seems like a horizontal shop vac would be unable to collect or store any particulates (that bypass the cyclone). Is that an issue for you?
3) Did you see any noticeable CFM difference when you removed that single 90 degree bend from Cart#1 to Cart#2? (Did you happen to first test that method with your 20 yo Craftsman vac?)
4) What modifications, if any, would you recommend?
Thanks!


----------



## MikeMcK (Jan 5, 2013)

MikeMcK said:


> *Revised portable cyclone cart*
> 
> After using my first Dust Cyclone cart for a few months I've identified some flaws with my original design http://lumberjocks.com/MikeMcK/blog/77906. First, it's was just too big. Secondly, the rear wheels are fixed and I have to drag it across the floor most times. After much consideration, I've come up with this new design which has a much smaller footprint and a smaller stronger 5HP shopvac although I doubt this new Ridgid pro model has more suction than my 20 y/o Craftsman vac.


It's been working very well. I'm renovating my home so I can leave it upstairs and roll it into a corner of the room with it's small foot print.

Questions:
1) Is the horizontal position damaging to the shop vac? - No issues that I can see

2) Seems like a horizontal shop vac would be unable to collect or store any particulates (that bypass the cyclone). Is that an issue for you? - I mounted it vertically specifically so particles could drop back down into the bucket. It does have a Rigid cloth filter bag inside. I used it with a drywall sander and unknowingly completely filled the bag with fine drywall dust and I think I may have damaged/reduced the vac motor efficiency.

3) Did you see any noticeable CFM difference when you removed that single 90-degree bend from Cart#1 to Cart#2? (Did you happen to first test that method with your 20 yo Craftsman vac?) - No, the Craftsman has a larger diameter hose and even w/ the elbow has better suction than the Rigid.

4) What modifications, if any, would you recommend? - When I rebuild it I'll go with a shop-vac that has a larger diameter hose.


----------

